# Nickel-free track?



## youngdj (Dec 4, 2011)

I was hoping to get my son a model train for Christmas this year. Last week we saw an allergist and found out that he is allergic to Nickel. I was disappointed to see that most track is a nickel alloy, so handling the track would probably not be good. Does anyone know of track that is Nickel-free? I'm having trouble finding results on a regular web search. I was hoping to get an n-guage starter set to keep things smaller and manageable, but I'm open to other sizes if the track options are there. Thanks for any help.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

With your son being allergic to nickel I don't thing the rails of the track are going to pose much of a problem.
You really don't touch the rails that often, I would be more worried that the contact with the wheels and parts would be more of a problem.
If you stay with the EZ track systems with the attached road bed that will make it better.
If your just wanting to avoid the track then go with HO brass. There is a lot of it out there and you can get it cheap because it takes more time and effort to keep it clean. You can stay with plastic wheels on the cars but 99% of the engines wheels are going to be nickel.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm allergic to Nickel as well, but I don't let it slow me down much.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Only you know how nickel affects your son's allergy toward it. If brass in not quite acceptable, then what about steel track? Here a linc. http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/lif/lif21328.htm The BIG downside to steel is living in a wet or humid enviroment will tend to cause it over time to rust. So you do have to somewhat stay on top of it a lot. Also I've never thought it has quite the amount of conductivity as does nickel silvier. But nevertheless, it will work, and it looks real, and there are those that do use it without any problems.

Routerman


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have had issues with steel track corroding. Then again all of my layouts have been in basements. I have only had rare issues with brass. I ran a caboose with a track cleaner under it that kept it going. My current layout is NS. I never have had an issue with it being corroded etc.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

2nd's on the brass suggestion!


----------

